# Cutting Aluminum - Best Tools?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

What tools would I require for cutting aluminum rods and beams for making crank arms for props? I've never worked with aluminum before (what I've used so far has been already cut and were found in scrap piles around the garage) and am looking for a cheap and easy to use tool.

-TM


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You should be able to cut aluminum with a hack saw. Also, any band saw with a metal cutting blade should do the trick as well. If you have a largish sheet of aluminum, a band saw is really the only option as a hack saw would take forever.

If you have a miter or a chop saw with a diamond blade for it, that will also cut the aluminum. Aluminum is great because it's a fairly soft metal that is easy to work with.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Z. Don't plan on using any large sheets, just the little 1"-2" bars that are cut down for crank arms. Believe it or not (and considering I've been building props now for over a year you can laugh) I don't own ANY saws other than a large hacksaw for cutting tree branches.

So a hack-saw looks like the most cost economical one. 

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Band saw is the way to go. We picked one up at harbor fright and we've used it a bunch.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya know Haunti, I've been considering a bandsaw as well strictly because of the foam sheet work I have coming up next month when I start my columns - of course I could go hot-wire on that though. I know they aren't super expensive depending on size. Whats a good size to get?

-TM


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I use a dremel with a cutting wheel for my flat stock or angle aluminum. I've also used a sabre saw with a metal blade for larger pieces and it cuts like butta.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Take 30 bucks and go to walmart or home depot or a hardware store and pick up a jig saw! My number one tool for building halloween props.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I just use a good 'ol hacksaw and a wire wheel on my bench grinder to smooth the edges.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Another technique (on flat stock - thin sheets), is to score with an Exacto knife then fold it and it will snap clean on your scored edge. Then a light file to remove any sharpness.

If you also need a clean bend, use a similar score line (not as deep) and bend accordingly.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> Take 30 bucks and go to walmart or home depot or a hardware store and pick up a jig saw! My number one tool for building halloween props.


Ditto on the jig saw and with enough practice it can be used as a scroll saw substitute for a circular saw and so on. I swear by my jig rarely using my roto zip.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I use a 4 1/2" grinder with a metal cutting wheel.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I swear by my 6" cutoff saw from harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41453

It cuts steel, aluminum, bars, rods, flat stock, pipes, tubes, and takes mere seconds to do it!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like this this 1/4 inch diegrinder for cutting/sanding










$20.00 @ Harbor Frieght


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Having made a lot of aluminum things over the years:
In order of effectiveness and cost.

Hack saw - slow, cheap, not too accurate.

4.5" grinder - fast, not too accurate, loud.

Dremel - fast, ok accuracy, can be loud, flexible applications.

Scroll saw - mostly for ornamental work, moderate speeds, clunky to operate, not meant for straight accurate cuts.

Vertical Bandsaw - meant to cut larger mostly wood flats with some curves in the cut, medium speed. Used with metal cutting blades. Be careful to not ignite collected saw dust. Moderately loud.

Horizontal Bandsaw - Designed for metal cutting. Many set and forget, straight cuts only. May be oil cooled. Good choice for repeat applications. Moderately loud.

Table Saw - Must use non-ferrous metal saw blade. Use zero clearance table insert. Very straight cuts, easy to maintain square. Loud

Lathe - for circular and profile work. Long learning curve. Large footprint., Expensive additional tooling.

Mill - Capable of just about ANYTHING you can imagine. Long learning curve, Large footprint, expensive additional tooling.


There is much much more, but consider this as a basic aluminum cutting tool guide.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW - Thanks for all the input folks, this has been quite helpful. Looks like a dremel may be my best choice for cost:effectiveness. Are the edges rough and/or sharp after the cut? If so what should I dull it down with? I'm certain there's probably a dremel attachment for sanding.

Although the Cut-Off Saw Eric posted looks mighty nice too - looks more accurate than a dremel. I wonder if I could pick one of those up at Home Depot or Lowes (I like being hands-on when buying tools).

Thanks again,
TM


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

No matter what you use to cut metal there will have rough or sharp edges you can just use a file take 2 secs with a file. and if you go to HD or Lowes you are going to be paying alot more $$$$

Great Set of files
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93340

Always look to see if a Harbor Freight is opening close to you TM they are poping up all over the place in the east coast now

Connecticut 
BERLIN, CT 179 WEBSTER SQUARE Opening Soon! 
VERNON, CT 35 TALCOTTVILLE RD,STE 14 Opening Soon!

Massachusetts 
ATTLEBORO, MA 287 WASHINGTON ST. STE 6 New Store! 
FALL RIVER, MA 35 MARIANO BISHOP BLVD New Store! 
WEST SPRINGFIELD, MA 1150 UNION ST. #B 413-732-2571 
WORCESTER, MA 50 MILL STREET New Store!

My next purchase is going to be this baby
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=95136
= P


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Spend more money and buy a better unit.
HF welders and cutters are drastically under-powered compared to the real thing.

Also, keep an eye open on craigslist for sale tools section, I see plasma cutters and welders (good units) at the pricing you would pay for the HF junky ones.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Lotus. I looked at HD's site and couldn't even find a cut-off saw that size with a table-top design and built in vice which are the features most appealing about. Checked Sears and Lowes online as well - same deal.

Vernon is closer to me than Berlin - I wonder how soon is soon. I need to start cutting aluminum when I get back from Disney for Beatrix's wing mechanism. Guess I could mail order it, just have concerns with shipping costs on heavy items.

Eric, any recommendations for blades for that, doesn't look like it comes with em.

Thanks again everyone,
-TM


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So be in by the end of Aug


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

i third the jig saw.. with the right blades you can cut pretty much anything .. and can be had very inexpensively


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

While you're surfing don't forget to check craigslist.com for tools in your area. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

For most metal cutting a hacksaw will work well but I still love my plasma.
Plasma cutter :: 1/4 inch cut video by islandtrooper - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v521/islandtrooper/Plasma%20cutter/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v521/islandtrooper/Plasma%20cutter/DSCF1815


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ooops.. didnt realize i already chimed in on this topic


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

If you're just making occasional cuts thru small stock of 1/16" or better thickness, use the hacksaw with an 18 or 24 TPI (tooth per inch) blade. For thinner stock, you can use more TPI, but make sure to stiffen the material up to avoid flexing or you can use a unishear or nibbler.
If you plan on cutting alot of thicker material, there are several options depending on what you're doing. Sawzall, jigsaw (use same TPI as above), chopsaw, or circular saw. If you're going to use a chop saw or circular saw, use a carbide blade and go slow. I don't like using grinders on aluminum because the cutting wheels are made more for ferrous metals and melt the aluminum more than cut it.
Just my 2 cents, I'm an Ornamental Ironworker by trade. Hope this helped, above all, please wear eye protection!!!


----------

